
Show HN: A script to generate IPv6 PTR records from AAAA records - techwolf12
https://gist.github.com/Techwolf12/267974b79e1995c132b96312519c0200
======
techwolf12
A quick script I created to easily create PTR records and make my work easier.
Any feedback/improvements are appreciated!

